# Looking for Bob Evans style recipe



## custom99 (Aug 23, 2011)

I ended up with about 2 lbs of ground pork left over from a cookout. Does anyone know of a recipe that I could use to make this into a Bob Evans breakfast style sausage? What herb and spices or another idea for the meat?


----------



## venture (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't vouch for these, but they may be worth a look:

http://angelaharris.hubpages.com/hub/Bob-Evans-Copycat-Recipes

http://copycatrecipes.bravehost.com/Bob Evans Maple Sausage Breakfast Burritos.htm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, I forgot about copycat recipes. I got a real good one off there a couple years ago for the TGIFridays Jack Daniels sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you tried LEM brand of mixes, good stuff.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry no Q-view on this one. I just ended up using salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, sage, marjoram, brown sugar, onion powder, and garlic powder. I just mixed it up and browned it off. I did not want the meat to go to waste. I like to have some in the freezer at all times to use on pizza and in omelets and sausage gravy. Now that I see that I can do a decent tasting sausage I will start experimenting and look into casings in the future.

Are LEM mixes available in grocery stores?


----------



## custom99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I Know
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so here is a pic of the frozen sausage.


----------



## roller (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob Evans thats a new one on me...


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Roller, it is one of those regional things that kinda got big:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Evans_Restaurants

If anybody is interested, Len Poli has some decent Jimmy Dean clones on his site.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob Evans restaurants are all I can ever remember around here along with Dennys. They have a whole line of meats and frozen meals. It is real close to Jimmy Dean but I still like Evans a little more. I will check out the Jimmy Dean clones.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 26, 2011)

Breakfast style

3.5 lbs lean beef or pork

1.5 lb pork butt

2 Tbs salt

1.5 Tbs sugar

1 Tbs dehydrated bell pepper...this is optional

1/2 tsp crushed red pepper

1/2 tsp cayenne

1/2 tsp ginger...powder

1/2 tsp nutmeg

3/4 Tbs thyme

1 Tbs rubbed sage (add more if you like strong sage)

1/2 cup non fat dry milk

3/4 cup water

If you have bulk cube meat grind 1 time thru med plate. Add the dry to the water and mix, this will incorporate better into the meat.

You can make into patties or stuff into casings.

NOTE: This is fresh style sausage. Non smoked. Eat within 3 days or wrap and freeze.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 26, 2020)

Halloween inspired necro post!   

Rick, is that formula similar to Bob Evans?  I recall you were for PA so you might have had it.  Great sausage.


----------

